# Some of Apophis' pics



## Apophis (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi,
Here's a few   of my pix, enjoy!























































































thanx for looking!
Cheerz, Sietse


----------



## FOOTBALL FAN (Dec 24, 2006)

got some real nice pics there mate and a nice collection I like the P.Irminia


----------



## Bothrops (Dec 24, 2006)

Stunning pics!!!! :worship: 
Poecilotheria ornata and Haplopelma lividum the best!  

Keep 'em coming!

Greetings & Merry xmas!
Bothrops


----------



## Hedorah99 (Dec 24, 2006)

Aaaaawww. That huahini wants a hug  .


----------



## Apophis (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanx guys!
And merry christmas! 

That huahini sure is a cutey, wants hugs all the time!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi people!  

Here's 2 new shots I took today, rehousing my OBT






In a cuddly mood...  






As always, thanx for lookin'! :worship:


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

You're one of the best photographers IN THE WORLD!!!!!!! LMAO!!  

Really impressive, those pics are stunning, I love them.
And very nice model (P. murinus) :clap: 

Greetings,
Bothrops


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanx man, you're making me blush!
And the murinus too!


----------



## CedrikG (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, great pictures :worship:


----------



## Teratris (Jan 7, 2007)

great photos, beautiful spiders :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Jan 7, 2007)

Great collection and outstanding PICs! What cam. you using?


----------



## Natemass (Jan 7, 2007)

nice pics man i love the ornata


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 7, 2007)

Amazing photos and amazing Ts! All are really appealing! :clap:


----------



## PinkLady (Jan 7, 2007)

Awesome pics and T's !! :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanx all for the nice comments! :worship: 
@ Novak: I'm using a Canon Powershot a410, a very basic, cheap camera, but with a pretty good macro!


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 8, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx all for the nice comments! :worship:
> @ Novak: I'm using a Canon Powershot a410, a very basic, cheap camera, but with a pretty good macro!


I use a Canon Powershot A430 and your photos are much better than mine. It's true that the macro is very good, but now, seeing the camera that you use (I thought that you were useing a digital reflex, LOL!), I can tell you that you have a bigger merit. Definately the camera is pretty good, but the photographer is impressive :clap: 

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Alice (Jan 8, 2007)

wow, wish i could get my cam to take that good close-ups! great ts. love them all :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Jan 8, 2007)

@ Bothrops: Tip for ya: Don't use the zoom in macro mode, just get REAL close to the subject! If the pix turn out overexposed you can "block" the flash with a piece of white paper. Experiment a little, it worked for me!  


Here's 2 new pix of my recently molted Holothele sp. "Norte de Santander"












Thanx for lookin' (again  ) :worship:


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice pics again!!  

And thanks a lot for the tips! I've noticed that it's not possible to use the zoom with the macro mode, because the pics were blurry.

BTW, I didn't understand that tip about the flash, maybe because my english is pretty bad, but if you could try to explain it 'easier' to me I'd be very thankful. If not, no problem! LOL!

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Apophis (Jan 8, 2007)

hehehe, my english isn't great either, maybe that is the problem!  

I'll send you a PM with some more info


----------



## pinkzebra (Jan 8, 2007)

Your photos are great! Very crisp and clear. I am very jealous of your P. irminia!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx :worship:
Unfortunately the big P. irminia passed away a while ago.  
Can't wait until the small one will show some color!


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 8, 2007)

I was viewing your profile... Do you still have those _Brachypelma_? In affirmative case, we want to see pics from them ASAP ;P


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2007)

As requested


----------



## Bothrops (Jan 11, 2007)

Spectacular!!! (as always) :clap: 

All three photos are impressive, but I specially like that _Brachypelma smithi_! I want one so baaaaaaaaaad!!!!!


----------



## Natemass (Jan 11, 2007)

awesome pics keep them coming man!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2007)

Holothele incei juveniles, recently molted. They got some nice yellow on their carapace after their most recent molt!


----------



## Natemass (Jan 25, 2007)

very nice ive never heard of them being communal how is it working so far and how long have u had them together?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 26, 2007)

I've had them since october 2006. 
I bought them as tiny little slings, 1/4 inch or so. Now they have all (there are 5 in there) molted 3 times, and still doing great! They actually share the burrows and silken tunnels sometimes, very interesting!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 26, 2007)

and again some new pix  

Poecilotheria rufilata, freshly molted juvenile











Heteroscodra maculata, subadult female


----------



## Natemass (Jan 26, 2007)

thats a awesome pokie and H.mac


----------



## Apophis (Feb 4, 2007)

New additions to the ever growing family :} 
Avicularia purpurea






Brachypelma albopilosum mature male






He had some fun right away!  






Click here to see a video of them making sweet love


----------



## cheetah13mo (Feb 4, 2007)

Love your albops. Mine just molted and I think the shade of gold is so pretty. Love the pics.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 8, 2007)

Some recent molts











As always, thanx for lookin' :worship:


----------



## mischaaussems (Feb 8, 2007)

I've obviously missed a few pics on the website of the Dutch Tarantula Society Sietse. Great collection, looks like you've quickened your pace of expanding it. And as always great pics...


----------



## Apophis (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanx Mischa!
Cool to see some fellow dutchmen here!
And talking about expanding my collection: two years ago I started with 2 spiders. Now I have 41  But I'm sure you know exactly how that happens, right?


----------



## Natemass (Feb 8, 2007)

very nice pics


----------



## mischaaussems (Feb 11, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Mischa!
> Cool to see some fellow dutchmen here!
> And talking about expanding my collection: two years ago I started with 2 spiders. Now I have 41  But I'm sure you know exactly how that happens, right?


I know what you mean. I started with one spider two years ago and now have 22 spiders. My girlfriend is the main reason that I expand a  little slow


----------



## Apophis (Feb 28, 2007)

New photosession  
E. rufescens:











P. irminia






as always, thanx for lookin' :worship:


----------



## Natemass (Mar 1, 2007)

i really like the border you are using as well as your pics


----------



## atropos (Mar 3, 2007)

He Sietse,

nice photo´s as usual


----------



## Teratris (Mar 4, 2007)

great collection and beautiful pics :clap:


----------



## Becky (Mar 7, 2007)

Apophis said:


> I've had them since october 2006.
> I bought them as tiny little slings, 1/4 inch or so. Now they have all (there are 5 in there) molted 3 times, and still doing great! They actually share the burrows and silken tunnels sometimes, very interesting!


What size tank do you have them in? Will you leave them together until adult hood? And even then.. leave them together permanently? Never heard of these being kept communally.. good stuff!  Gorgeous pictures. The pokies and maculata are the best!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Becky

Currently they're in quite a small cricket container. However, once the have molted again, I will place them in a large kritterkeeper. 
I intend to keep them together permanently, possibly even breed them while they are in the same enclosure. However, if one of them gets eaten I'll seperate them, just to make sure the others will be fine


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 7, 2007)

Again, very nice collection and the pics are outstanding! What about some pics of their enclosures? Especially the "webbers".


----------



## Apophis (Mar 12, 2007)

Paul, my enclosures are pretty basic, so there's not much to show :} 
Here's a few new T shots though!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah I see you take em out for pics? Nice.

Again, outstanding pics and Ts. I love the P.rufilata, gorgeous colors!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanx!
Yes, I take them out. IME the spiders are a bit calmer outside their enclosures, and it enables me to get better pics


----------



## Natemass (Mar 13, 2007)

i really need both those species


----------



## Ando55 (Mar 13, 2007)

Breath taking pictures in terms of Ts and quality of the pics and the spider. I look forward to new pics Sietse!  


-Andy


----------



## Apophis (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanx Andy!
I had 2 T's molt yesterday, and a few more comin' up, so keep your eyes open!


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 14, 2007)

You have a beautiful collection, and your pics are very professional, nice work. I was wondering whats the name of that font that you used on your pics, if you don't mind me asking. well any hoot nice pics and beautiful Ts:worship:  keep up the good work:clap: :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanx man!
The font is called Morpheus.


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for the info bro


----------



## Apophis (Mar 15, 2007)

No problem  
Here's a few pix of my Holothele sp. "Norte de Santander"
Little guy matured on me... :wall:  Now I'll have to find him a mate.
By the way, the coin for size reference is about an inch in diameter.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 25, 2007)

I went to an expo today, and got some nice new spiders!  
Here's a few of them


























More pix will follow soon! :}


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow great additions! Very nice spiders! I see a breeding project coming on.


----------



## Natemass (Mar 25, 2007)

very nice new additions i really like the last 1


----------



## Apophis (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanx :worship: 



Novak said:


> I see a breeding project coming on.


Yeah, I'll give it a shot


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 25, 2007)

I wish you the best of luck. I don't see that species offered, so hopefully you get a successful sac.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanx Paul!
I placed them together today, and the male turns out to be small but very brave!  
He managed to get the female in position 3 times in a row, and tried two times unsuccesfully after that! Unfortunately I couldn't see of he got a good insertion, but i think he did! The last time the female got a bit annoyed, so I removed the male. I'll give it another shot in a week or two!  

Here's a pic: Look at the size difference!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey congrats man! That male is sooo puny compared to that female, its amazing! I wish you the best of luck once more. 

Ha I still can't get over at the size of that female compared to the male.

DId the female really web that much already?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanx man! :worship: 


Novak said:


> DId the female really web that much already?


She has been in this container since last sunday, so just 3 days of work  It's an amazing sight already, I wonder how the enclosure will look in a week or two!


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 28, 2007)

THat is insane!!! I love webbers like that! I will definetly be keeping an eye on this thread for slings! 

edit: Aw, nevermind, you live in europe don't you?


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah I do... 
But you could get a Chilobrachys huahini instead. I think those are available in the states. And they web just as much!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## monitormonster (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, those are all great pics you have there~~~

Mine hardly ever turn out that awesome, usually blurry or something


----------



## xgrafcorex (Mar 28, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Here's a pic: Look at the size difference!


   thats a brave little guy!   i think that might be the largest difference in size between mates i've seen with ts since i've been in the hobby.  

nice pics of a nice collection. :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Apr 12, 2007)

Poecilotheria regalis adult female


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 12, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Poecilotheria regalis adult female



Amazing photos. Whats the legspan on the beauty? I really need to get a pokie again!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanx!
She's about 6,5-7" I guess, I haven't measured her yet after her most recent molt.
Do get a Pokie soon, you won't regret it! They're my favorite genus


----------



## Apophis (Apr 15, 2007)

Apophis said:


> They're my favorite genus


And this is one of the reasons why:






Just look at those colors!  
And a little attitude every once in a while isn't that bad either!  
I kinda like my spiders on the crankey side


----------



## Apophis (Apr 24, 2007)

*insert extremely happy emoticon here*


----------



## Bothrops (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow!!!!! Wonderful pics (as usual), and congrats for that eggsac!!!!! I want, I want!


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats on the sac man, I wish you lots and lots of babies.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanx Paul!
I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Apophis (May 2, 2007)

A few new pix  



























Thanx for looking! :worship:


----------



## Apophis (May 9, 2007)




----------



## Natemass (May 9, 2007)

mmm sexy pics


----------



## Apophis (May 13, 2007)

Thanx Nate  
Here's a new one





Thanx for looking :worship:


----------



## jmhendric (May 13, 2007)

Awsome  shots man now I have to go buy a new camera


----------



## Apophis (May 17, 2007)

No tarantula, but fun anyway


----------



## P. Novak (May 17, 2007)

Wow that thing is gorgeous; I love the pattern on its legs. How big is it?


----------



## Apophis (May 17, 2007)

I guess she's about 3,5-4 inches. Probably mature, but can get a little bigger still 
I also have a subadult male, hopefully he'll mature soon, so they can get together and make sweet love!


----------



## Apophis (May 17, 2007)

juvenile Avicularia purpurea


----------



## Apophis (May 27, 2007)

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## P. Novak (May 27, 2007)

Hey it's been awhile since you posted, but what a post lol; that P.ornata is gorgeous! I would love to get my hands on one someday. Definately an underrated pokie.


----------



## Apophis (May 27, 2007)

Thanx Paul! I totally agree! IMO it's one of the best looking spiders in the genus!


----------



## P. Novak (May 27, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Paul! I totally agree! IMO it's one of the best looking spiders in the genus!


Yup totally! They go pretty cheap compared to how beautiful they are.


----------



## AlainL (May 27, 2007)

Very nice pics man:clap: 
I love you Lampropelma sp


----------



## Apophis (May 28, 2007)

Thanx Alain! :worship: 

@ Paul: Yeah, especially on this side of the ocean, they cost next to nothing over here!  I got this one as a 2-2,5" Juvenile for about $15


----------



## P. Novak (May 28, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Alain! :worship:
> 
> @ Paul: Yeah, especially on this side of the ocean, they cost next to nothing over here!  I got this one as a 2-2,5" Juvenile for about $15


Wow! What an awesome price! Well anyways keep the pics coming!


----------



## Apophis (May 30, 2007)

My "little" A. geniculata matured om me...


----------



## Apophis (May 30, 2007)

Here's a couple of new pix!  
















and a true spider:





Thanx for lookin'


----------



## Apophis (Jun 1, 2007)

C. dyscolus gravid female enjoying a B. dubia roach!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

Gorgeous Ts and pics like usual! 

So the C. dyscolus is gravid then? Man look at that webbing!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 1, 2007)

Novak said:


> Gorgeous Ts and pics like usual!
> 
> So the C. dyscolus is gravid then? Man look at that webbing!


Thanx Paul! 
I'm fairly certain she's gravid since her abdomen got HUGE since she was mated, and she's still eating like a pig, so it's probably not an upcoming molt!
I have my fingers crossed! Would be cool to breed this species, they're not exactly common in the hobby.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Paul!
> I'm fairly certain she's gravid since her abdomen got HUGE since she was mated, and she's still eating like a pig, so it's probably not an upcoming molt!
> I have my fingers crossed! Would be cool to breed this species, they're not exactly common in the hobby.


That is good news. I sure hope she does lay because like you said it's not pretty common(I haven't seen or heard of this species before you posted) and not to mention the beautiful suttle brown coloration it has. Too bad your on the other side of the pond..


----------



## Apophis (Jun 2, 2007)

My first breeding attempt proved succesfull!


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 2, 2007)

Excellent pics (as always), and congrats for that eggsac!!!

If you don't know what to do with all those slings, and want to give some away, I wouldn't mind taking care of some of them... LOL!!  


Keep the pics coming!

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Apophis (Jun 2, 2007)

If you lived a little closer that wouldn't be a problem...


----------



## Bothrops (Jun 2, 2007)

Apophis said:


> If you lived a little closer that wouldn't be a problem...


Baaaahhh.. that's not a problem, I'm not THAT far, lol.. I've received some packages from Europe successfully


----------



## AlainL (Jun 2, 2007)

Apophis said:


> My first breeding attempt proved succesfull!


Hi Apophis!

Congrats on your first eggsac.Man you have alot of baby
Your pics are crystal clear, I love them:clap: 
I see you have 2 carpets as well, you should post pics of them.


----------



## mischaaussems (Jun 3, 2007)

As always Sietse great pics and what a number of spiders in that eggsack unbelievable.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanx guys!
@ Mischa: Indeed, the number is pretty amazing! Care to take a few off my hands?  

@ Alain: Here you go, here's my female!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

That is alot of little slings there Sietse. I don't know how rare or common they are over there, but if it's like it is over here, you'll probably have to give some away.

Gorgeous carpet python as well! What's her length?


----------



## Apophis (Jun 3, 2007)

They are very common here, so I was planning on giving them away anyway 

The python in the pic is about 5 foot, and my male is a little bigger, about 6 i guess.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

Apophis said:


> They are very common here, so I was planning on giving them away anyway
> 
> The python in the pic is about 5 foot, and my male is a little bigger, about 6 i guess.


Oh good, planning ahead!:clap: 

Wow pretty big snake. Are you trying to breed them?


----------



## Apophis (Jun 3, 2007)

I tried 3 years, which all resulted in infertile eggs, so i kinda gave up.
Breeding spiders works alot better for me


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

Apophis said:


> I tried 3 years, which all resulted in infertile eggs, so i kinda gave up.
> Breeding spiders works alot better for me


Oh thats a bummer. Yeah I noticed, I mean you only got hundreds of baby spiders.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 3, 2007)

That, AND a gravid female


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 4, 2007)

Cute little Brachys congrats on the successful breeding.


----------



## Becky (Jun 4, 2007)

Apophis said:


> C. dyscolus gravid female enjoying a B. dubia roach!




My boyfriend comes from The Netherlands (his family live in Tilburg) and i'm coming over in August... and i'll be over there now and then.. if you'd like to sell some slings :} :} :drool:


----------



## Apophis (Jun 4, 2007)

Becky said:


> My boyfriend comes from The Netherlands (his family live in Tilburg) and i'm coming over in August... and i'll be over there now and then.. if you'd like to sell some slings :} :} :drool:


When I have them: Sure! 
Just keep an eye on this thread, when anything happens I will let everyone know!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 6, 2007)

My female H. venatoria molted today, and regenerated a missing leg. Upon closer inspection the leg turned out to be disfigured  
I hope it doesn't bother her!
Here's a pic:


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 6, 2007)

She is stunning:clap:  and her leg looks like it's tied in a knot.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 7, 2007)

Freshly molted subadult female Haplopelma lividum


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 7, 2007)

very good picture. but what is that on its right helicere?

best regards

sandi


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 7, 2007)

Probably some kind of scar..

Very beautiful specimen with those stunning colors!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 8, 2007)

† [sandi] †;903108 said:
			
		

> very good picture. but what is that on its right helicere?
> 
> best regards
> 
> sandi


Thanx!
It is indeed a scar. She had it already when I got her, and it's still there 4 molts later. At least it doesn't bother her, she's doing fine


----------



## Apophis (Jun 10, 2007)

Today I got a mature male P. ornata for my female


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 10, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Today I got a mature male P. ornata for my female


Woot! I'm gonna need a male once I get my female and she molts once for me! I wish you luck on breeding!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 12, 2007)

My X. immanis male matured last night!
Now hopefully my female will molt soon too so I can mate them!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## AlainL (Jun 13, 2007)

Apophis said:


>


Hi Apophis!

Very nice pics.

because of these pics i'm gonna have to buy a Lampropelma sp, the guy who sell me my t's(Tarcan) have some for sale and I alway skip on buying one, but this time your pics convinced me


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes but Apophis could take a dead rat on picture and make it looks cute



:clap:


----------



## AlainL (Jun 13, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Yes but Apophis could take a dead rat on picture and make it looks cute
> 
> 
> 
> :clap:


   Yes I think your right


----------



## atropos (Jun 13, 2007)

Next time he's coming to my place for a beer I will ask him to make pictures of some dead animals :} 

Good pictures of a very beautiful spider, keep them coming.

He Sietse, kan ik al een plek reserveren voor je ornata man?


----------



## Apophis (Jun 13, 2007)

@ Alain: Thanx mate! You should really get one, IMO they are pretty, AND fun to keep too! Eventhough it's a burrowing species, my girl shows herself quite alot!

@ Cedrik: LOL   Thanx mate, I do my best!  

@ Willem: Hij is voor jou als ik er klaar mee ben


----------



## Apophis (Jun 17, 2007)

Holothele incei mature male.
I got this lil' guy october 15th of last year as a tiny sling...  
Damn, these things grow fast!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 17, 2007)

I love this species, I think it's time I get some again. Gorgeous male. You have a female to pair him with?


----------



## Apophis (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanx Paul
I have this guy in a communal setup with 4 others. Hopefully the females in there will mature in time  
A friend of mine has a communal setup aswell, and one of his females carries an egsac around at the moment, so it is possible!


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 17, 2007)

nice pictures
i really like the X immanis, they are probably my favorite type of T
yeh the holothele incei's do grow real fast
I've had two of them for about 2 months and they each molted twice

chris


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 17, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Paul
> I have this guy in a communal setup with 4 others. Hopefully the females in there will mature in time
> A friend of mine has a communal setup aswell, and one of his females carries an egsac around at the moment, so it is possible!


Sweet, yeah I wanna get a communal setup with this species as well. Have you checked out Martins(tarcan) setup in the "Genus Holothele" picture thread. It's awesome.

Well, anyways good luck! I hope one of them drops you a nice big sac.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanx guys!
@Paul: I've seen Martin's project, and I'm hoping for something similar here! 
In fact, his project is my source of inspiration, I wanted to keep H. incei communally ever since I read about it! Looks awesome!


----------



## AlainL (Jun 19, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx guys!
> @Paul: I've seen Martin's project, and I'm hoping for something similar here!
> In fact, his project is my source of inspiration, I wanted to keep H. incei communally ever since I read about it! Looks awesome!


Hi Apophis!

Ya, Martin's communal set up is very cool, I seen it live.
I have a female H.incei and Martin gave me a mm male to try to breed them so I can start a similar set up but unfortunatly no egg sac 

I will start a setup like this pretty soon He have alot of slings for sale.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 23, 2007)

Today I placed my Heteropoda venatoria couple together for a little lovemaking  
They were at it for an HOUR!    That little guy just wouldnt stop!  
Here's some pix!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 23, 2007)

haha, so the male gets on top with this species?  

Great pics as always, and good luck for a nice healthy eggsac.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanx Paul!
Apparently they like it in another position than tarantulas :}


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 23, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Paul!
> Apparently they like it in another position than tarantulas :}


haha good I was beginning to think there would only be one position!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 23, 2007)

They're more creative than you think!  
Some spiders, like Ancylomedes sp. even practise bondage!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 23, 2007)

Apophis said:


> They're more creative than you think!
> Some spiders, like Ancylomedes sp. even practise bondage!


Haha! Woah, I think I might have saw a thread about this awhile back. Crazy stuff!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 27, 2007)

New pix of my mature male X. immanis  
I'm VERY happy with the close-up


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 27, 2007)

That is the most gorgeous male I have seen! :clap: Good luck on the mating haha, I seem to be saying that alot lately.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanx man! :} 
Bad news on the mating front by the way, my Chilobrachys dyscolus molted yesterday  :wall:


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 27, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx man! :}
> Bad news on the mating front by the way, my Chilobrachys dyscolus molted yesterday  :wall:


 damn, that species is so gorgeous too! You NEED to find another male.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 27, 2007)

A friend of mine has one. But he also has 2 females that he wants to get mated... Hope the little guy survives!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 3, 2007)

Here she is, p*ssed off as always  






and I managed to take a shot of my P. murinus rcf WITHOUT a threat posture!


----------



## regalis (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow very beautiful murinus .


----------



## Apophis (Jul 5, 2007)

My first produced spiderling!


----------



## AlainL (Jul 5, 2007)

regalis said:


> Wow very beautiful murinus .


I agree, incredible photo:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's a few "itchy b*tchy" spiders  


















and a true spider:


----------



## Apophis (Jul 18, 2007)

I got a neat little macro converter for my camera. It enables me to get a little more up close and personal  
Here's a few examples:


----------



## Bothrops (Jul 18, 2007)

Spectacular!! I wish I could take pics like yours. They are awesome.

BTW.. I really liked your B. smithi!  

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Apophis (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanx man!


----------



## AlainL (Jul 19, 2007)

That's it, now i'm jealous 

no seriously your pics are ammazing:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Aug 10, 2007)

New addition: another adult female Xenesthis immanis  











and a new pic of one of my A. bogotensis juvs.
These things grow like weeds!  
They molt about every three weeks!


----------



## Taki F&T (Aug 10, 2007)

Beautiful pics and T's.... Nice to see someone else with my passion


----------



## Apophis (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanx man, coming from you that means alot!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## AlainL (Aug 12, 2007)

Apophis said:


>


That's a beautiful picture:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanx Alain! :worship:


----------



## Banza (Aug 13, 2007)

nice collection! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Bothrops (Aug 13, 2007)

Banza said:


> nice collection! What kind of camera are you using?


You won't believe him, lol


----------



## Apophis (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanx guys!

@banza: The older pix are taken with a Canon Powershot a410, and the newer ones wit a Fuji Finepix S5700, some with the aid of a raynox dcr-250 macro converter


----------



## tweetygt (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow impressive pics and Beautiful T's


----------



## Apophis (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Banza (Aug 24, 2007)

Apophis said:


> @banza: The older pix are taken with a Canon Powershot a410, and the newer ones wit a Fuji Finepix S5700, some with the aid of a raynox dcr-250 macro converter


Great! I'm gonna buy Fuji s6500 soon with the same macro coverter


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 24, 2007)

Gorgeous _H.incei_, and congrats on the slings!:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Aug 31, 2007)

Pamphobeteus nigricolor, freshly molted subadult female











and a cute jumpingspider


----------



## Apophis (Sep 2, 2007)

Got my first scorpion today: Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesome Jumper pics, and congrats on your first scorp Sietse! Great choice!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanx Paul, I'm very happy with her!  

Got this guy this weekend! I hope my female is old/big enough to breed. :?


----------



## Apophis (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (Sep 18, 2007)

Apophis said:


>


 I wish my slings had made it. Stupid ants..:wall: This is an absolutely gorgoues spider!!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanx Paul!
Sorry to hear you lost yours... 
You should really get a few again, they're one of my favorite species!
Real lookers, great webbers, and lost of attitude!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Paul!
> Sorry to hear you lost yours...
> You should really get a few again, they're one of my favorite species!
> Real lookers, great webbers, and lost of attitude!


It's alright now, but when it happened I couldn't even go on the boards for more then 5 min because I was so ticked off. Haha.

I will definately try to get a few again! Are they exactly like C.huahini at that size?


----------



## Apophis (Sep 19, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Are they exactly like C.huahini at that size?



IME C. fimbriatus likes to burrow more than C. huahini. But otherwise quite similar. Insane amounts of web, and  very mad at the world


----------



## atropos (Sep 19, 2007)

That bogo looks like it's watching for a new date :}


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 19, 2007)

Apophis said:


> IME C. fimbriatus likes to burrow more than C. huahini. But otherwise quite similar. Insane amounts of web, and  very mad at the world


Awesome, I love attitude and webbing! Looks like I'm gonna have to invest in some real soon! 

BTW, Great shot of the _A.bogotensis_!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanx Paul! :worship: 

Willem, no date yet for this guy, he's not yet mature  Won't take long though, at the rate they're growing...


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 20, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Paul! :worship:
> 
> Willem, no date yet for this guy, he's not yet mature  Won't take long though, at the rate they're growing...


Whats his size at the moment? Do you have any females lined up for him? Sure is a gorgeous looking spider, should be able to subdue a girl with his big ol' beautiful black eyes..


----------



## Apophis (Sep 20, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Whats his size at the moment? Do you have any females lined up for him? Sure is a gorgeous looking spider, should be able to subdue a girl with his big ol' beautiful black eyes..


He's currently about 6cm legspan.
I have 4 of these spiders, but they are all sacmates. And this is the biggest of them all, so I don;t have a girl for him myself. But this species is kept quite alot over here, so it won't be too much of a problem to find him a date


----------



## Apophis (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Apophis (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Apophis (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Apophis (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## P. Novak (Oct 15, 2007)

You have some of the most amazing pics I've ever seen Sietse. I love coming back to your thread and checking out your pics. :clap: That snake is bizarre and stunning! Great species!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanx Paul, am I blushing yet?   :razz: 

Dug up my E. rufescens girl today, to take away the eggsac she was carrying. Everything went well, 57 healthy first instars, and no infertile eggs!


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 29, 2007)

Fantastic macro shot! Congrats on the babies.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanx Laura


----------



## Apophis (Oct 30, 2007)

Recently molted and showing adult coloration


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats on the slings, and great shots as usual! :clap: Keep up the good work!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## AlainL (Oct 31, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Recently molted and showing adult coloration


Hi Apophis!

H.villosella are sooo beautiful 
Did you ever had trouble to keep them?

I had something like 7 and I have 2 left all the other one died for no apparent reason
I never had problem to keep spiders and I take very good care of my t room but these one....I don't know 

Nice pics again:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Alain!

Sorry to hear about your H. villosella.  
To be honest, I've had mine for only a couple of weeks, but so far they're doing well.
Thanx for the compliment!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Apophis (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## AlainL (Nov 14, 2007)

Man you have to give me some photo lesson.

your pics are alway incredible:worship:


----------



## Apophis (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't think I can teach you alot man, yours are awesome too!


----------



## Apophis (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Apophis (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Morkelsker (Dec 2, 2007)

sometimes, basic cameras can do miracles


----------



## Apophis (Dec 4, 2007)

Morkelsker said:


> sometimes, basic cameras can do miracles


Very true! With alot of experimenting, patience and practise, most of todays camera's can make pix like these I think!

Here's a few new ones:


----------



## AlainL (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, Beautiful photos like always:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanx mate!  

Here's a new one. Rehoused her today so had the opportunity to take a few shots of her.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Dec 13, 2007)

Awesome pics Apophis. Love the P. Fromosa


----------



## LittleGiRLy (Dec 13, 2007)

You take gorgeous photos! Awesome collection :clap: :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Apophis (Dec 23, 2007)

Had another little photo session today  































And here's a pic for all you New World T lovers... ;P   
This is why I prefer Old World T's  
Urticating setae af a Brachypelma smithi


----------



## AlainL (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice pics and beautiful subfusca:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanx Alain!

Most of my P. ornata nymphs have molted to first instar by now:


----------



## Taki F&T (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Apophis, I see your photography has reached perfection :worship: . Great macro shots
Cheers


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanx mate!  
Coming from you that means alot!
However, I don't agree :}  The lighting in your pictures is ALOT better then in mine. I just use flash...


----------



## Taki F&T (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah but with me trying to make them look as natural as possible with natural light, I battle a bit with sharpness. Can't get a big enough depth of field with that pesky weak natural light


----------



## tikichick (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful photos! I'm so glad I stumbled on this thread   You have a beautiful collection!!


----------



## AlainL (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful pics again man:worship: 
Congrats for your ornata:clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 29, 2007)

Your pics are amazing man. And those Ornata slings are cute! Congrats on the sac!  :clap:


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know how i missed your thread.  Awesome collection and great photos!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 30, 2007)

Apophis said:


>


wow what a beautiful and rare species here!can u share any info about these?ive heard them mentioned to me once before but havent really seen them in the hobby anywhere until now.would love to see more shots of this species.thanks for sharing


----------



## Apophis (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanx everyone! :worship: 

Chris, I don't have alot of information myself to be honest. I first got it labelled as "Orphnaecus sp. Borneo" but it turned out to be a Selenocosmia sp. I understood that Volker von Wirth is currently working on an ID  

Here's an older pic (that was taken when I just got her)






After a few weeks she also laid an eggsac, but unfortunately she ate it after 3 weeks...


----------



## Apophis (Jan 4, 2008)

Growing like weeds, these little guys!


----------



## tikichick (Jan 5, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> I don't know how i missed your thread.  Awesome collection and great photos!


One of the best on here, imo :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanx tikichick, you're making me blush


----------



## Apophis (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice as always! :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Jan 20, 2008)

TarantulaLV said:


> Very nice as always! :clap:


Thanx man


----------



## Apophis (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Truff135 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW!!!  That is amazing!  Look how big that little guy got!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 27, 2008)

new addition:







And a few true spiders:


----------



## syndicate (Jan 27, 2008)

great shots!i love that Cupiennius!would lvoe to keep some of those ones day


----------



## Apophis (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanx Chris!  

I'd say: Go get one!   They're alot of fun! Quick though!  

Here's a better pic of mine:


----------



## AlainL (Jan 31, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Chris!
> 
> I'd say: Go get one!   They're alot of fun! Quick though!
> 
> Here's a better pic of mine:


My friend that is a incredible pic :worship: :clap:


----------



## NastyNate (Feb 1, 2008)

got any ornatas for salleeeee


----------



## Apophis (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanx Alain!  
I'm very happy with how it turned out!

@ NastyNate: Sure! But since I'm located in Europe, buying some from me will be somewhat problematic I think...


----------



## Arachnomore (Feb 1, 2008)

Apophis said:


>


Prolly the coolest picture I have ever seen on here. I'm going to try and catch my slings when I decide to breed doing this!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanx man!
When you do breed, keep a close eye on the youngsters, cause the molting is over before you know it!


----------



## syndicate (Feb 1, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Chris!
> 
> I'd say: Go get one!   They're alot of fun! Quick though!


ah if only they were around here :[
amazing macro shot there Apophis!!i hope once i can afford a nicer camera i can takes shots as good as yours heh


----------



## Apophis (Feb 2, 2008)

Are Cupiennius spp. not being kept in the hobby in the USA? :? 
Over here you see them at almost every show...

But my camera isn't that impressive actually, it's just a €200 ($250?) Fuji finepix s5700, combined with a €35 Raynox DCR-250 macro converter.
I don't know what camera you're using, but that macro converter will probably also fit on your camera.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 4, 2008)

*WARNING - sunglassed advised beyond this point!*


----------



## Truff135 (Feb 4, 2008)

You should have put a warning on that photo that we need some sort of sunglasses.  That blue is STUNNING! :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Feb 4, 2008)

Haha! I'll see if I can edit it in somewhere  
Thanx for the comment!


----------



## Taki F&T (Feb 5, 2008)

You've really nailed this one hey! Can't really show off E cyanognathus colours better than that


----------



## Apophis (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanx Taki!


----------



## urs (Feb 5, 2008)

Some realy amazing shots!
What sort of light do you use?

Best regards Uros


----------



## Apophis (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanx Uros!

I only use the camera's flash  No additional lighting at all.
But when I use my macro converter, I need to shine a flashlight on the spider to make my camera focus properly.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 5, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Are Cupiennius spp. not being kept in the hobby in the USA? :?
> Over here you see them at almost every show...


while there may be a few specimens round here somewhere unfortunately these arent readily available stateside :/


----------



## Apophis (Feb 7, 2008)

That's too bad man! Hope you'll be able to get some in the future!

Freshly molted Cyriopagopus sp. Blue II


----------



## Apophis (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Feb 14, 2008)

these pix are out of control! keep it up..


----------



## Apophis (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanx man!
I'll do my best


----------



## Apophis (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## fartkowski (Mar 7, 2008)

Your emilia is beautiful.
I wish mine would grow a bit faster


----------



## Apophis (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanx man!
I know what you mean. Mine is sloooow too. He's not even adult yet, but only molts about once a year... :wall:


----------



## AlainL (Mar 8, 2008)

Apophis said:


>


Man, that's a beautiful photo:worship: :clap: 

To bad I'm so allergic to these  cause I would get another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanx Alain!

My reaction to U-hairs is getting worse too, so I stopped getting new world species. The ones I have already are staying in my collection for now, but if it gets even worse, I'll be getting rid of them too.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Mar 9, 2008)

silky seleno!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 10, 2008)

It's nice, isn't it?  
Cant wait till it gets some size! It's still tiny now...


----------



## Apophis (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## †-MarK-† (Mar 11, 2008)

C.dyscolus..Just one word.. GORGEOUS! :drool:


----------



## Apophis (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Mark  
She's actually making an eggsac in the photo. Unfortunately she wasn't mated though...


----------



## Sadistik (Mar 11, 2008)

What a big load of boring spiders you got there;P


----------



## AlainL (Mar 11, 2008)

Apophis said:


>


Hi Sietse,

Wow, that pic is incredible :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Mar 12, 2008)

Sadistik said:


> What a big load of boring spiders you got there;P


Shut up Matthijs :evil: :razz: 

And thanx Alain


----------



## Apophis (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## urs (Mar 12, 2008)

Once again, great work! Maybe she was mated? Sac looks ok...


Best regards Uros


----------



## Apophis (Mar 12, 2008)

I wish she was Uros, but no.
She was mated last year but molted after 3 months. She has not been mated since, so this eggsac is just a waste of energy unfortunately.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## AlainL (Mar 20, 2008)

Apophis said:


>


Hi Sietse,

Very nice avic pics:clap: 

Do you find them to be slow grower?

I have 2 like this and they grow sooo slow 

Can't wait for mine to reach this size, it's a beautiful spider.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Alain,

Yes, I too find them slow growers. But not as bad as my A. versicolors. They are even worse! :}


----------



## von_z (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice black Chilo! I have to have one.  If you do mate her again, PLEASE put me on the list for a couple of slings!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanx man,
She's turned brown a little now, but post molt she was really jet black  
I'd send you some slings if I had any, but I'm located on the other side of the pond, so that would be a bit problematic...


----------



## von_z (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh, I see.  Oh well.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 22, 2008)

great collect you have there over in the netherlands.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## AlainL (Mar 31, 2008)

beautiful pics Sietse:clap: 

I love your logo.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanx Alain!
I have to admit, it is partially "borrowed" from a band logo  

new pix:


----------



## syndicate (Apr 1, 2008)

great macro shots!gotta love subfusca :]


----------



## AlainL (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Sietse,

Your subfusca is a beauty:drool:

It's a "lowland form" if i'm not mistaking?  

Is the "highland form" rare in Nethelands?


----------



## opticle (Apr 2, 2008)

amazing pictures there buddy:clap: :clap: 
your T's are so interesting to look at!
i donno if you can get Aussie T's in the Netherlands but let me tell you they are amazing!
keep the good stuff rolling mate!


cheers,
Luke


----------



## Apophis (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanx guys! :worship: 

@ Chris: I love P. subfusca too! Too bad mine isn't showing any purple, like yours does.

@ Alain: P. subfusca is pretty rare over here anyway, but most seen here is indeed the so called "lowland form" And mine seems to be one too, however I just purchased it as P. subfusca. no additional info.

@ Luke: Aussi T's are pretty hard to come by over here, but it's not impossible. I'll keep my eyes open! I love angry brown T's that don't itch, so aussi T's would fit nicely in my collection!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 5, 2008)

Freshly molted adult female


----------



## Apophis (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## AlainL (Apr 7, 2008)

Apophis said:


>


Hi Sietse,

Beautiful pics like always:clap: 

C.marshalli are always in a good mood


----------



## syndicate (Apr 7, 2008)

nice minax!it looks very similiar to the ones i got not to long back.they were imported from somewhere in Europe.great shots!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanx guys!  

@ Alain: Yeah she was very friendly   Actually this was only the second time that I heard a spider stridulate  

@ Chris: Are yours also a little brownish instead of black? And how big are yours? Mine's about 4 inches, maybe they turn black when they get bigger?


----------



## seanbond (Apr 8, 2008)

i have several h. minax, to my knowledge they can be found in several places. 2 look somewhat the same the other 2 need to molt, i have one that resembles your as well.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 8, 2008)

Apophis said:


> @ Chris: Are yours also a little brownish instead of black? And how big are yours? Mine's about 4 inches, maybe they turn black when they get bigger?


yeah some of the ones i recieved looked lighter colored.after a couple molts they will be jet black ;]


----------



## Apophis (Apr 12, 2008)

Movie clip of my pair of P. chordatus mating  

>>click me<<


----------



## PiXeL (Apr 12, 2008)

Apophis - your collection of photos are beautiful.I think this pic are the best on this forum !! Good luck with making your next photos and in breeding your spiders.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 12, 2008)

cool video!i like the music to


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 13, 2008)

syndicate said:


> cool video!i like the music to


I agree!! :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Apr 13, 2008)

PiXeL said:


> Apophis - your collection of photos are beautiful.I think this pic are the best on this forum !! Good luck with making your next photos and in breeding your spiders.


Thanks alot man! However, I'm still struggling with the lighting in my pics. I just use the camera's onboard flash, which leaves ugly hard shadows. And my camera just isn't nearly as sharp as a DSLR. There are loads people on these boards that do a much better job then I do.  

@ Chris and TarantulaLV: Thanx guys! But you should hear the rest of the song first, it changes pretty drastically after a few minutes ;P


----------



## † [sandi] † (Apr 13, 2008)

good luck with chordatus. nice video and some pic's as always are awsome.:clap: 

take care

sandi


----------



## Apophis (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanx Sandi


----------



## AlainL (Apr 13, 2008)

Very cool video sietse:clap: 

Good luck with the mating.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanx Alain!

P. irminia, freshly molted juvenile female


----------



## †-MarK-† (Apr 15, 2008)

Gorgeous..:clap:  My juvenile female molted too last week . Looks like my girl is one molt behind yours   How big is she now ?


----------



## Apophis (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanx  
This one is about 3,5 inches LS  
I have a bigger one too, but she isn't nearly as colorfull as this one


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice pictures of your P irminia.
Mine are just starting to show colors.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 27, 2008)

\


----------



## Apophis (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Apr 30, 2008)

Freshly molted adult female  






and a few macro's shots


----------



## Apophis (May 2, 2008)

P. rufilata. freshly molted subadult female


----------



## fartkowski (May 2, 2008)

Nice pictures 
I love the colors on your pokies


----------



## _bob_ (May 2, 2008)

Wow those are some really amazing Poecilotheria shots!


----------



## Apophis (May 2, 2008)

Thanx guys!


----------



## syndicate (May 3, 2008)

awesome pics!


----------



## AlainL (May 3, 2008)

Very nice pics Sietse:clap: 

I love the M.robustum and Pokies.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 4, 2008)

A. genic. 3rd instar


----------



## Apophis (Jun 5, 2008)

Heterothele villosella, 2nd instar






these guys are TINY!


----------



## urs (Jun 6, 2008)

Great pics as always Sietse. 


Best regards Uros


----------



## Apophis (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanx Uros!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Jun 11, 2008)

*Selenocosmia sp.*

These guys came from a recent import from "probably Indonesia or somewhere around it." At least that's what the seller told me. Very helpfull  

female:






Gender unknown, but I lean towards male:


----------



## urs (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like S.effera to me Sietse.. But not certain 
Nice thought!

Best regards Uros


----------



## Apophis (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanx Uros!
From what I understand, S. javanensis is also quite variable when it comes to color. So basically I have no idea  
I'm planning on sending a molt to Volker von Wirth, hopefully he can shed some light on this.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## P. Novak (Jun 20, 2008)

Still, amazing pics.  I know I've asked before, but I HAVE to ask again. What kind of camera are you using, attachments, etc?


Great stuff!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanx Paul! 
Most of the pix in this thread are taken with a Fuji finepix S5700. But the most recent are taken with a Canon EOS 300 D (I think they were called digital rebel in the states) combined with various lenses


----------



## Apophis (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## pato_chacoana (Jun 25, 2008)

Sietse,

Very nice pics! I like the maculatas and megaphobema!!:drool: 

Pato.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Pato  
Megaphobema are very tretty, but I personally prefer less itchy spiders


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Apophis,
Very nice _P. sp. "Platyomma_", do you know the sex of it?


----------



## Apophis (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Laura,
I haven't confirmed this with a molt, but I'm leaning towards female.


----------



## lhystrix (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! First time I've seen this thread.
Great images!


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jun 26, 2008)

Apophis said:


>


I really like this photo .The light looks perfect , where did you take this photo or where did the light came from .. natural light , lamp .. ?


----------



## Apophis (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Jeff and Mark!

Mark, the light is actually from the internal flash of my camera. I just "bounced" the light with a piece of cardboard.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jun 26, 2008)

Aha , I thought you took this photo without flash


----------



## Apophis (Jul 1, 2008)

Not one of my best shots, but I'm still happy with it, since this species isn't bred often in the Netherlands  :


----------



## Apophis (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## opticle (Jul 8, 2008)

wow Apophis! even your slings look good in pics!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 8, 2008)

hahaha, thanx Luke!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Stamper (Jul 8, 2008)

You gotta love the horn


----------



## Apophis (Jul 8, 2008)

I know I do!


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 9, 2008)

Great pictures again Sietse  
I really like your C marshalli. 
I still haven't been able to track any of these guys down.
I really want a horned species.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Chris!
I like her alot too, C. marshalli is my favorite Ceratogryus.  
Hope you find some soon!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 13, 2008)

No Theraphosid, but who cares


----------



## PiXeL (Jul 14, 2008)

waw  it is very nice shot !!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanx man!


----------



## jani taler (Jul 14, 2008)

wow!
This spider is really something special!
And your pictures is perfect!!!

Best regards
Jani


----------



## Apophis (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Jani! :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Jul 16, 2008)

Got this guy today  Later this week he'll meet with my lady


----------



## Apophis (Jul 23, 2008)

My H. minax male did not want his picture taken...  
I could get only one decent shot of him:


----------



## Apophis (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Jul 23, 2008)

that heterothele pix is one of the BEST iv seen in quite some time!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks man!


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with Sean 
The shots of your Heterothele villosella are amazing


----------



## Apophis (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Chris! 
I'm quite happy with how they turned out aswell.


----------



## Stamper (Jul 24, 2008)

wow  

:worship: That is a VERY impressive picture:worship: 

So cool


----------



## Apophis (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanx!  

I became a "daddy" again today!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 6, 2008)

And I'm about to be a "daddy" again fairly soon...


----------



## Apophis (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Aug 14, 2008)

chilobrachys china?? more pix please..


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 15, 2008)

I agree with Sean. I'd like to see some more pictures of this guy.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 15, 2008)

I can give it a try, but with the attitude she has most pix will end up just like these two...


----------



## Merfolk (Aug 15, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Thanx Alain!
> I have to admit, it is partially "borrowed" from a band logo
> 
> Which band? I have seen this before...


----------



## Apophis (Aug 15, 2008)

the old arcturus logo


----------



## seanbond (Aug 16, 2008)

china! china! china! china! china!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 16, 2008)

Relax Sean! ;P 
Here ya go!











2 colored abdomen... :?


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 16, 2008)

Another one to add to my wish list 
Very nice.:clap:


----------



## seanbond (Aug 16, 2008)

standing ovations!
the crowd goes WILD!
:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Aug 17, 2008)

LOL thanks Sean!  
Here's a new one for ya!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Aug 18, 2008)

wow! what type of lighting are u using for the subfusca pix?


----------



## Apophis (Aug 19, 2008)

that's not so easy to explain. it involves bouncing the onboard flash upward inside a white "box", so the light is spread. So no fancy lights/ expensive external flashes or anything like that.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 19, 2008)

Apophis said:


> that's not so easy to explain. it involves bouncing the onboard flash upward inside a white "box", so the light is spread. So no fancy lights/ expensive external flashes or anything like that.


keep em coming........


----------



## Apophis (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Sep 11, 2008)

I just noticed I forgot to mention the species in the last 2 pics... :wall: 
That would be a mature male Tapinauchenius purpureus.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Fince (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow! Nice shoots, excellent pastwork! :clap:  Thank you for sharing! 

You had fine light at the crawshayi close up.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Sep 30, 2008)

Fince said:


> Wow! Nice shoots, excellent pastwork! :clap:  Thank you for sharing!
> 
> You had fine light at the crawshayi close up.


I agree, very nice shots too.  

I'm guessing a combination of natural available lighting and flash?


----------



## syndicate (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome shots Sietse!
That first pic of the carawshayi is really nice.Great dof!
-Chris


----------



## pato_chacoana (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats Sietse!! Very sharp and clear. Always nice to see your new photos.

Pato-


----------



## billy28 (Sep 30, 2008)

*p. irminia*



FOOTBALL FAN said:


> got some real nice pics there mate and a nice collection I like the P.Irminia


i agree, they are great!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks alot guys! :worship: 

@tunedbeat: The lighting is actually all flash.  I just bounced the light of the onboard flash with a piece of white cardboard upward inside a "portable mini photostudio". which than works as a bit as a lighttent.  I hope you understand what I mean, since english is not my first language.


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree, very nice Sietse


----------



## Apophis (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## seanbond (Oct 11, 2008)

always nice apophis!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks man! Glad you like 'em!


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 11, 2008)

:clap: Wow, excellent excellent pics  :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Apophis (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## syndicate (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome Chilobrachys!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Chris!  
Her looks are alot better than her attitude!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Oct 29, 2008)

Love the murinus and dyscolus... is the dyscolus a fresh molt??

Hope you don't mind me copying your border style, i really like it that's why i use it! 

-=ICM=-


----------



## Apophis (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Matt!  
The dyscolus is indeed a (fairly) freshly molted specimen. She molted a few weeks ago.


----------



## Apophis (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## AlainL (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice macro shots Sietse:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Alain!


----------



## Mad Drunx (Nov 24, 2008)

some awesome pics.:clap:


----------



## Apophis (Nov 24, 2008)

thanx man!


----------



## Anastasia (Nov 28, 2008)

What a beautiful picture thread!
I think rating should be alot higher then 5 stars
great job photographing, beautiful spiders
Anastasia


----------



## Apophis (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks Anastasia!  
Much appreciated! :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Dec 2, 2008)

3 generations


----------



## Austin S. (Dec 3, 2008)

Apophis said:


> 3 generations


Wow, what a great picture! Can we say magazine material?!  

Nice, nice shot.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Austin!


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 3, 2008)

best pic i have seen in a long time.
keep 'em coming , incredible.
andy


----------



## syndicate (Dec 3, 2008)

Great shot of the incei Sietse!
Can you share any more info on your communal setup?
-Chris


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 4, 2008)

that incei shot is amazing.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Dec 4, 2008)

_Again, nice lighting & nice shots! _

That H. incei shot is one of a kind.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks alot guys!  

Chris, I got five little second instar slings back in october 2006. kept them comunally from the start. After less than nine months I saw the first adult male wandering around, and a few weeks later one of the (still tiny) females made an eggsac, which hatched a month later. From then till now I had 3 other succesfull eggsacs, and I havent seen my biggest female for a few weeks, so I suspect her to have one right now.  

IME they are very tolerant towards eachother, however when their enclosure gets too crowded, the numbers will eventually drop, so I suspect they do  cannibalize on eachother when the numbers get too high. I haven't actually seen it happen though.


----------



## syndicate (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks alot for the info Sietse!what size tank are you currently using for them?
-Chris


----------



## Apophis (Dec 6, 2008)

No problem Chris. The tank is 40*25*30 centimetres w*d*h


----------



## Apophis (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## squeaky10199 (Dec 14, 2008)

any new molts? how about a Parahybana?


----------



## Apophis (Dec 14, 2008)

L. parahybanas itch ;P


----------



## Apophis (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## squeaky10199 (Dec 14, 2008)

You know, i have heard of so many people saying Lassies and theraphosa's hairs are really bad but in my 2 1/2 years of caring for tarantulas i have never been hit by the hairs besides of little itches here and there from me touching the molts...And im surprised too because my roseas i had were real fanatics of kicking hairs! But my lassie has never kicked hairs besides once and it wasnt even a big deal.. he doesnt like being disturbed sometimes.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 16, 2008)

My reaction to U-hairs is pretty bad nowadays, So I tend to avoid anything that can potentially itch  
I do have a few new world species left, but I'd say 80-90% of my collection is either old world or new world without U-hairs  

So you won't see any pics of parahybanas in this thread, sorry


----------



## Apophis (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## jasen&crystal (Dec 16, 2008)

you should be proud they all look great


----------



## Apophis (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks Jasen


----------



## Apophis (Dec 28, 2008)

one of the few "itchy" spiders I have left


----------



## Apophis (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 3, 2009)

sweet incei pic.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Jojos (Jan 17, 2009)

WATATATOW!   Amazing pics and beautiful collection of Ts. :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Jojos (Jan 25, 2009)

I must say I'm addicted to your beautiful pictures. I also like to see the different specimen you have. Thank you!


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2009)

You're welcome, glad you like 'em!
Thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## Apophis (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## calum (Feb 1, 2009)

amazing pictures! darlingis look like really great spiders.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Calum. 
They are, if you like spiders with attitude


----------



## calum (Feb 2, 2009)

of course, you need some exitement don't you? 

I'll need to find one of these...


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 6, 2009)

Amazing C darlingi.
I just got myself a couple of C marshalli's.
These guys are next on my list


----------



## Apophis (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Chris!

I personally prefer C. marshalli over C. darlingi when it comes to looks, but when it comes to keeping them, they are both alot of fun


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## urs (Mar 2, 2009)

See that you still doing great photos Sietse!

Best regards Uros


----------



## Apophis (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks alot Uros!  
Much appreciated! :worship:


----------



## CUebbing (Mar 2, 2009)

Love your pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Apophis (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks! Glad you like 'em!


----------



## calum (Mar 3, 2009)

sweet pics! you should try and get some shots of the Pacypus' hairy legs lol. I love that.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!
I actually wanted to do that, but she wasn't exactly cooperative  
The picture I posted was actually the only decent shot I managed to take.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Mar 15, 2009)

Very nice Sietse
I always enjoy your photography.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks Chris!  
It's allways nice to hear that people enjoy my photos


----------



## calum (Mar 15, 2009)

great shots! never heard of the first species.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks mate.  
Eucratoscelus constrictus is fairly new in the hobby


----------



## syndicate (Mar 17, 2009)

Great photos!I like that Ephebopus to.Dont see them pictured to often.
I believe in one tarantula documentary Rick West finds that species living inside
caves along the sides of walls in cracks and crevices.


----------



## Hamburglar (Mar 17, 2009)

Fantastic photos.. makes me want to get my camera out.  However, I think I would be disappointed when comparing them to yours.  I haven't quite mastered light and shadow like you have.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 17, 2009)

Great pics and beautiful subjects! :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Chris, it seems that E. rufescens adapts quite well to allmost any conditions.
Someone I know kept and bred this species in a (semi) arboreal setup.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Mar 17, 2009)

Some of the cleanest photos I've seen. 

Again, fantastic work!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 18, 2009)

Tunedbeat said:


> Some of the cleanest photos I've seen.
> 
> Again, fantastic work!


Thanks man! :worship: 
It's allways great to get compliments, but coming from you that means alot, since I think your photos are among the best on this site! :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2009)

And now for something(s) completely different


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 23, 2009)

Great pics! :clap:  You are an amazing photographer. :worship:


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Diablo1984 (Mar 26, 2009)

Very great Pics Sietse!

With a lot of pleasure i browse all 31 pages!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks!  
Just keep checking, there's alot more to follow!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Draiman (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome macro! :clap:

Let me also add that the subfusca is a _stunning_ spider.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Gavin!  
She's definately one of my favorite pokeys!


----------



## calum (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome man. specially the scorpion pictures


----------



## Apophis (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Calum!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 3, 2009)

Great, she decided to make a dudd eggsac... again...






somewhat PO'ed


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 3, 2009)

Hahaha
Love the threat pose with the sac


----------



## calum (Apr 3, 2009)

*muffled sound" "it's MY sac" lol  



great shots.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## syndicate (Apr 6, 2009)

Ohh that _Yamia_ species is nice!Is that one of the ones from China?


----------



## Apophis (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Chris!  
Apparently this one was imported from the Phillipines. Unfortunately that's all the info the seller could give me about this girl.


----------



## Draiman (Apr 8, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Thanks Chris!
> Apparently this one was imported from the Phillipines. Unfortunately that's all the info the seller could give me about this girl.


I think she's more likely an _Orphnaecus_ sp. Lovely spider anyway.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Gavin,

That was actually the first thing that popped into my mind when I saw her freshly molted. However, the seller was confident it was a Yamia sp. And a friend of mine actually has a spider,bought from a different source, which is extremely similar to mine, and he bought it under the name Yamia sp. "black". 
If anyone else can shed some more light on this subject, please don't hesitate!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 16, 2009)

and one crappy pic:


----------



## seanbond (Apr 16, 2009)

also one of my fav threads!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Sean!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 17, 2009)

Sick shot of the molting ornata :clap:


----------



## boba.killswitch (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, I'm new here and your topic is the first I ever checked here.  I'm pretty impressed by your collection, but at the same time I wonder why you don't have some other common species like c. cyaneopubescens, b. boehmi... 
As soon as I become better photographer than you (read: NEVER!) I'll post pics of my collection.


----------



## Apophis (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks guys!  

@boba.killswitch: Most of the more "common" species are new world species. And those usually possess urticating setae. And since i have become pretty allergic to those I got rid of most of my more common species.  O, and i like old world temperament better too :evil: 
I do still have one G. rosea though!


----------



## M4S73R (Apr 18, 2009)

E. murinus - he crushes !!!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## TiberiuSahly (Apr 25, 2009)

OMG what camera and accesories are you using? The pictures are amazing!!! :clap: 
Also gorgeous animals, to say the least!
Regards!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks man!
I don't use anything spectacular actually. I use an old Canon EOS 300D, and most of my pictures are taken with the standard 18-55 mm kitlens, combined with a raynox dcr-250 macrofilter for the closeups. The last closeup of the scolopendra was taken with a Canon EF 50/1.8 lens, also combined with the raynox.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Apr 28, 2009)

Excellent! One of my favorite picture threads around!

Regards!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## Apophis (May 4, 2009)




----------



## TiberiuSahly (May 4, 2009)

Gorgeous pics as always. Love those macros! Magnificent animals, of course!

Regards!


----------



## AlainL (May 4, 2009)

Beautiful pics Sietse:clap:


----------



## Thompson08 (May 4, 2009)

I envy your pics! Teach me ;D


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (May 5, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> I envy your pics! Teach me ;D


Agreed---
I like the lighting of your pics better than anyone's... what method are you using?  (lol, i don't have the bandwidth here in SA to go through your other posts to see if you've already posted it!!)

_EDIT:  Aha!! found it!!  I haven't used my light tent yet with my new flash... (used to use just high-wattage yellow light with my tent...time to start experimenting!)_


> The lighting is actually all flash. I just bounced the light of the onboard flash with a piece of white cardboard upward inside a "portable mini photostudio". which than works as a bit as a lighttent.  I hope you understand what I mean, since english is not my first language.


----------



## Apophis (May 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!! :worship: 



Ice Cold Milk said:


> _EDIT:  Aha!! found it!!  _


 

That's still the way I light my pictures. It does however take ALOT of expirimenting to get the results you want! There really is a *poo*load of variables. I'm still struggeling with my whitebalance. The closer I get to the spider, the more yellow/red my pics turn out to be :?


----------



## Tunedbeat (May 5, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Thanks guys!! :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Set white balance manually depending on your lighting source.  Some of your photos are too warm, this can be easily adjusted in post processing also.  Anyways, keep up the outstanding work!  :clap:


----------



## Apophis (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Tunedbeat!
The problem is that the outcome is really unpredictable with that little makeshift lighting "technique" that I'm using  (really, you should see it, you'll laugh your behind off!) 
Moving my camera like 2" closer/further away will completely change the color temperature. So manually setting the whitebalance won't do me any good I'm affraid. Time to get to know Photoshop a little better  
Thanks again for the comment, I really appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Apophis (May 19, 2009)




----------



## seanbond (May 19, 2009)

nice hainanum!
sick selenocosmia borneo, is this a new sp?


----------



## TiberiuSahly (May 20, 2009)

Love that gigas! Can't wait for mine to get that big! Nice photos!


----------



## Apophis (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!  

Sean, a bunch of these were imported into Europe (maybe the States too, I don't know) about 2 years ago I guess. At first they were sold as Orphnaecus sp. Borneo, but they turned out to be a Selenocosmia species. That's all the info I have unfortunately. 
She decided to make an eggsec when I just got her, but unfortunately she ate it after 3 weeks...  

TiberiuSahly, she (hopefully!) isn't even that big, I guess about 6cm legspan. In the right light you can actually see some remains of the spiderling pattern on her abdomen.


----------



## TiberiuSahly (May 20, 2009)

Sweet, so in 2-3 molts mine will look the same. Very nice


----------



## Apophis (May 20, 2009)

No tarantula this time, but I love this girl alot too :razz:


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 20, 2009)

Dont know anything about snakes, but this one looks very good!
You have a talent for photography! very nice pictures!:clap: 

How many spiders do you have ?


----------



## fartkowski (May 20, 2009)

Wow
Very nice Sietse


----------



## Apophis (May 20, 2009)

Thanks alot guys!  

"Diablo1984", I kinda lost count, but I'm guessing about 80-85 spiders. Mostly tarantulas, but also some widows, true spiders and other mygalomorphs.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 20, 2009)

That snake is awesome!!!


----------



## Draiman (May 21, 2009)

The snake pics are masterclass! :worship: :clap: 

What lighting setup do you use?


----------



## agama (May 21, 2009)

those spiders are beautiful:clap: :drool:


----------



## Noexcuse4you (May 21, 2009)

VERY nice vine snake photo!!!  I'm impressed! :clap:


----------



## Apophis (May 21, 2009)

Thanks alot guys!!

Draiman, it's kinda hard for me to explain (as you may have read earlier in this thread  ) so I made a pic of my setup:


Basically it's just a white "box", and a white piece of cardboard in front of my flash. :razz: 
The cardboard bounces the light toward the top and sides of the box, which then reflect it to the subject.


----------



## Draiman (May 21, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Thanks alot guys!!
> 
> Draiman, it's kinda hard for me to explain (as you may have read earlier in this thread  ) so I made a pic of my setup:
> 
> ...


Nice!  I'm looking for a softbox like that myself. The lighting in my pictures is crappy.


----------



## Diablo1984 (May 21, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Thanks alot guys!
> 
> "Diablo1984", I kinda lost count, but I'm guessing about 80-85 spiders. Mostly tarantulas, but also some widows, true spiders and other mygalomorphs.


Sietse,

That's a lot of spiders you have! awesome!
Do you have pictures of your setup ? I'm very curious.


----------



## HnnbL (May 21, 2009)

I made a white box, and its fine. My photos are better  . Thanks for your idea with white box :worship: 
sling 1" BL






No the best photo, but Iam glad  
Thank you very very much.


----------



## Apophis (May 21, 2009)

Thanks mate, glad I could help!  

Peter, I don't have any pics right now, but I'll make some soon!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Draiman (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice work once again! :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks Gavin!


----------



## 4tec84 (Jun 7, 2009)

Pics are awesome!!  
Now i cant wait to get my camera.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 8, 2009)

These pics show the disadvantage of my photo setup: Irridescent (sp?) colors don't show too well   Last photo is taken with a direct flash to show the difference.


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 8, 2009)

wowww, i could look at your pictures all day:drool:  (and have been lol)


----------



## jme (Jun 8, 2009)

love the picks wow :clap:


----------



## Apophis (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## Apophis (Jun 15, 2009)

Adult female  











Adult male  ;P


----------



## Apophis (Jun 15, 2009)

An Ahaetulla species, don't know exactly which one yet. :?


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey apophis, could you explain how your box that you use to take pics, helps the pics out??


----------



## syndicate (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome photos!


----------



## seanbond (Jun 16, 2009)

good luck with the breeding, i need a male augcephalus too


----------



## syndicate (Jun 16, 2009)

that male is stunning!Gonna be a hard one to find Sean!


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice Sietse 
I hope the breeding goes well.


----------



## Apophis (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Keep your fingers crossed for me!  

Thompson08: By using the box and the piece of cardboard the light gets spread out more, creating softer lighting, and reducing hard shadows.


----------



## Apophis (Jul 9, 2009)

At least the mating went smooth.  
And now we wait


----------



## moose35 (Jul 9, 2009)

great pics man

the male in the last pic really manhandled her huh?
she's almost bent in half  lol



    moose


----------



## seanbond (Jul 9, 2009)

good luck with that mating, we need more of these here..


----------



## Apophis (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks guys!

@ moose: yeah, that guy was pretty impressive, concidering he's about half her size


----------



## pato_chacoana (Jul 11, 2009)

Excellent photos indeed!

@Moose: I guess she likes it rough huh?


----------



## moose35 (Jul 11, 2009)

pato_chacoana said:


> Excellent photos indeed!
> 
> @Moose: I guess she likes it rough huh?


hehe...i don't think she had a chioce judging by the photos.  


          moose


----------



## Apophis (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## seanbond (Jul 20, 2009)

oooooh that hainanum is a looker.
i tried breeding my lady but she munched the male, not even sure if they hooked up or not.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Jul 20, 2009)

Amazing pictures!! :worship: Tell me please what kind lens are you using?

Very nice P.regalis!


----------



## Apophis (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Sean, sorry to hear that man. Hopefully they have hooked up, and she'll make a nice big eggsac for ya!  

TiogaWhiteTiger, I'm using the standard 18-55 mm canon kitlens. Combined with a Raynox dcr-250 macro converter for the close-ups


----------



## Apophis (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Jul 29, 2009)

not the best pix, but wanted to share anyway:


----------



## seanbond (Jul 29, 2009)

nice hystero sp!!!
any feeding shots??


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice Sietse.
How many are in the communal?
About how big are they now?


----------



## anikaisbff (Jul 29, 2009)

wow awesome


----------



## Apophis (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Chris, there are 12 in there, ranging from about 2" to about 3"  

Sean, no feeding shots unfortunately. They are way too skittish. They all go underground as soon as i touch the enclosure. I rehoused them today, so finally got a chance to take some pix.


----------



## urs (Aug 5, 2009)

Still doing good work I see! 
Well, keep up doing it Sietse! hehe
btw, is tha A.sp'Mozambiqe' UK breed? I have also one female and a male which should mature soon... 
good luck!

Best regards Uros


----------



## Apophis (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi Uros!
First of all, thanks for the comment!  

I'm not sure, but I assume that my A. sp. mozambique are fresh new imports. A well known german dealer was selling a bunch of adult females at a show. pretty big ones too, so I don't think they are captive bred.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice one as always!
Regards!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## CUebbing (Aug 21, 2009)

Excellent pic's and animals.  You've inspired me to try my hand at taking pictures of my scorp's and T's.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks man!  
Be sure to post your results!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 22, 2009)

You picture T`s is Amazing! :clap:  How big is Caratogyrus m. ?


----------



## Apophis (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks mate! She's about 14 cm legspan


----------



## Apophis (Aug 22, 2009)




----------



## TiberiuSahly (Aug 22, 2009)

Beauties!!!
Gorgeous shots :clap: !!!


----------



## <RavenWolf> (Aug 22, 2009)

Absolutely BRILLIANT PICS !!!!!:worship:


----------



## Apophis (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks people!


----------



## Stopdroproll (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn, you are ridiculous and I mean that as a compliment.


----------



## Apophis (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks!  
I guess... :?


----------



## Apophis (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Apophis (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## fartkowski (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice as always Sietse


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 7, 2009)

Superb.  I love the shots.  They are crystal clear.


----------



## Draiman (Sep 7, 2009)

Stunning work, Sietse. :clap:

You have me beaten, and very jealous.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheers guys!  

Gavin, your pics are improving at an alarming rate, so it won't be long before I will be the one who is beaten and jealous!


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice calceatum + awesome pics :clap:!!!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know what to say. I just looked through your entire picture thread, and your stuff is astounding!!! You capture the colors so well, and all of your specimans are amazing. I've even seen quite a few I'm definately going to look in to, though I'm still a little new to this. Keep up the fantastic work!!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks alot Ariel, much appreciated! :worship:
Which species are you going to look into?


----------



## Ariel (Sep 8, 2009)

your welcome.
and the species that caught my eye were:
Hothele sp. "Norte de santander"
Lampropelma sp. "Orange fringed"
Phamphobeteus sp. "Equador"
Ceratogyrus Marashalli
Ceratogyrus darlingi
Pamphobetus "Platyomma"
and
Linothele fallax

There were also several others that I was already interested in, that you captured very well.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 13, 2009)

good selection Ariel!  
Here are some new shots of my Linothele fallax
These guys change color quite drastically


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 13, 2009)

That Linothele fallax is one cool looking t.  I've never seen one.  Very nice pic too.


----------



## VESPidA (Sep 13, 2009)

whoa -- those are some long spinnerettes 

beautiful Ts and photography, as always!


----------



## Ariel (Sep 13, 2009)

An absolutely beautiful T. :drool:  and those are some long spinnerattes.


----------



## Apophis (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks all!  
But technically speaking Linothele fallax is not a "T" ;P 
They are Dipluridae


----------



## Ariel (Sep 14, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Thanks all!
> But technically speaking Linothele fallax is not a "T" ;P
> They are Dipluridae


my apologies, I'm not very knowladgable yet.  Still very beautiful!


----------



## Apophis (Sep 14, 2009)

No worries, they are easily mistaken for tarantulas


----------



## Apophis (Sep 16, 2009)

mature male!


----------



## seanbond (Sep 16, 2009)

nice vietnams!!!


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Sep 16, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Apophis (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------

